# What is the best/healthiest brand of rabbit food?



## Number1Sticky (Aug 2, 2011)

What is the best/healthiest brand of rabbit food? I have two rabbits. One is a female (spayed) Holland lop mix about 5 Â½ years old. And the other is a female Mini Rex about 3 Â½ years old.

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## Kipcha (Aug 2, 2011)

From my understanding, Oxbow. Just make sure to shop around because prices really vary. Some places have the smaller bags for over $30, while the store I get it at has it for $7.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't know if it is available outside Australia, but i feed mine Barastoc Pellets. My bunnies are crazy for them. They go nuts whenever i open the tub that holds them. I also had a bag of generic pellets from Merry's breeder, but they both only go nuts over the Barastoc ones. ^.^


----------



## missyscove (Aug 2, 2011)

Personally I feed Oxbow Bunny Basics T but there are many quality pellets out there. What (in my opinion) is most important is to feed a complete diet of unlimited grass hay, plenty of fresh veggies and a small amount of pellets.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 2, 2011)

:yeahthat: There are quite a few good pellet brands out there, and it really depends on your rabbits and what the rest of their diet is like. If you only feed a small amount of pellets with large amounts of grass hay and veggies, you don't necessarily have to feed a timothy pellet. You could use an alfalfa pellet with protein of 16% or less, provided your rabbits tolerate that. There are quite a few good alfalfa pellets, especially if you look at what show breeders buy from farm stores. There are so many brands at different farm stores that it's a good idea to list what you can choose from and their nutritional values and let us help you decide.

I personally feed Oxbow Bunny Basics T because I used to have protein-sensitive rabbits and my current buns have all been doing so well on it for years. I trust Oxbow a lot, although when I do need alfalfa pellets for foster buns I save my money and go to the feed store to get Heinhold instead of Oxbow's alfalfa formula. My rabbits eat a lot of hay and veggies, so pellets are more of a supplement than a main course.


----------



## Number1Sticky (Sep 3, 2011)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I finally got some Oxbow rabbit food yesterday.  Just in case anyone checks this once in a while.


----------

